

Object Oriented Concurrency: A Deep Dive into Celluloid - bascule
http://www.unlimitednovelty.com/2011/09/object-oriented-concurrency-deep-dive.html

======
rcrowley
A+++ WOULD CONTEXT SWITCH AGAIN!

